# Do Not watch Bambi with grandkids



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

_Anthropomorphism - As a literary device, anthropomorphism is strongly associated with art and storytelling where it has ancient roots. Most cultures possess a long-standing fable tradition with anthropomorphised animals as characters that can stand as commonly recognised types of human behavior. In contrast to this, such religious doctrines as the Christian Great Chain of Being propound the opposite, anthropocentric belief that animals, plants and non-living things, unlike humans, lack spiritual and mental attributes, immortal souls, and anything other than relatively limited awareness._

Humans in this classic Disney movie are the villians and their evil hunting dogs are extremely evil. I'm glad my granddaughter was too young to understand. Just a suggestion. 

RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Bambi's Momma: "RUN, BAMBI, RUN!! AND NEVER LOOK BACK!!"

I watched it as a little girl, and it certainly ruined me for any form of deer hunting.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I loved that movie as a child! My parents just had to explain to me that it was fictional and there was nothing wrong with hunting. I have never hunted myself, but it doesn't bother me and I'd love to try it some day. The important thing is that kids understand hunting is for FOOD. My parents drilled that into me at a young age. If kids watch Bambi with no parental input I can see how it would make them upset at the thought of hunting.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Just so I'm not misunderstood... I grew up with a father who was an avid hunter, fisherman, and outdoorsman in general. That's how he grew up. He had a deep respect for nature, and understood the ultimate sacrifice the animals make to nourish us. They give their lives. We never wasted anything... He refused to fillet fish because it was too wasteful. We were not poor. It's just that he would have hated to see any animal die in vain, or to have any part of it go to waste. So I have no problem with the concept of conscientious hunting. I just don't think that I, myself, could shoot a deer if my life depended on it. That's probably because of "Bambi". (But I have eaten plenty of venison.)


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I love good venison. I am not opposed to hunting for food. But I hate Bambi. It's a movie I watched as a kid and could never watch again. Surprisingly not because of the mother deer being killed, but because of the forest fire scene. It scared me too much, and I have never even wanted to see it again. Same goes for, oddly, The Great Mouse Detective (that scene in the clock scared me to bits). 

But I can see how children could take away the idea that hunters and their dogs are evil!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I think it must also depend on the age of the child. I was older when I first saw it, so I could discern between fiction and the real world.

Where the Red Fern Grows is a great movie for kids that promotes hunting and hound dogs! (Recommended for kids age 8 and up - you will bawl your eyes out, no matter how old you are.)


----------

